# Morocco Day Trip from Spain



## webdizzy (Oct 11, 2015)

Does anyone know if there are any other one day tours offered in Morocco (pick up at the ferry from Spain), other than those that only go as far as Tangier?


----------



## taterhed (Oct 11, 2015)

Tripadvisor will probably have a bunch of help, if not here....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 11, 2015)

I suspect that by the time one takes the ferry to Tangier, that there is limited time if one is going to catch that day's ferry back to Spain. If one wants to go deeper into Morocco, there would be any number of tour operators in Tangier to show you whatever you desire.

Usually, by the time one gets the 'tourist tour' of Tangier, and a tagine meal, and picked up a few Moroccan trinkets, they decide that the ferry ride back 'home' to the nice timeshare is preferable to more exploring.

Honestly, Tangier (to me) is to Morocco, what Tijuana is to Mexico.

I have spent weeks in Morocco, and there is much to see. The beauty of Marrakesh, Casablanca, The Atlas Mountains, the Sahara Desert, the 800 year-old market in Fez, the ancient seaport at Essouira, the 1st century Roman outpost city of Volubilis come to mind. Not Tangier.

Jim


----------



## taterhed (Oct 11, 2015)

Wow Jim, you made that sound really interesting.  Of course, the safety aspect makes me wonder....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 11, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Honestly, Tangier (to me) is to Morocco, what Tijuana is to Mexico.



That's exactly why I'm looking for something different than Tangier.  Being so close while I'm in Costa del Sol, I was really hoping to be able to visit a bit of Morocco, but from what I've read and watched (Rick Steve's video), Tangier seems like just what you said -- the "Tijuana" of Morocco.  Due to safety concerns, I'd only consider a group tour.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 11, 2015)

webdizzy said:


> Due to safety concerns, I'd only consider a group tour.



Probably wise. Tours offer 'safety in numbers', known itinerary, pre-paid admissions/meals. If I were on a limited time 'want to get a taste of Morocco', I'd look to something with perhaps a visit to Fez and to Volubilis, bypassing Tangier. You might have to find your own such tour, and it isn't likely to be a one-day thing.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 11, 2015)

webdizzy said:


> That's exactly why I'm looking for something different than Tangier.  Being so close while I'm in Costa del Sol, I was really hoping to be able to visit a bit of Morocco, but from what I've read and watched (Rick Steve's video), Tangier seems like just what you said -- the "Tijuana" of Morocco.  Due to safety concerns, I'd only consider a group tour.



We used Aziz who is recommended by Rick Steves. (And TUGer Zac495)

He will Taylor a tour for your group.
We were a group of 5 plus two others, they were staying overnight at a hotel and continuing with Aziz further afield the next day. 
He was fabulous and took us to areas near and in the city that all my other friends who have visited on the typical tourist junkets never saw.

You will not regret booking thru him, and he wil keep you safe. It was like touring with the mayor, everyone knew and respected him and our group was not bother by anyone while we were with him. They bothered those OTHER tourists


----------



## webdizzy (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks, everyone. I found Aziz's website and will definitely book a tour with him.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 11, 2015)

webdizzy said:


> Thanks, everyone. I found Aziz's website and will definitely book a tour with him.



You will really enjoy yourself. Have fun!


----------



## PamMo (Oct 13, 2015)

We spent a long day wandering through Tangier and along the coast with Aziz. It was a fascinating peek into local life. We visited some of his friends' homes - stunningly contemporary Alhambra-esque structures tucked behind ancient walls lining the narrow alleys of the medina. The Atlantic beaches and boutique resorts are gorgeous. I would love to spend more time there. Aziz was a bit preoccupied with other business at the time, and was on his cellphone more than we liked, but we would do it all over again. We would never have the same access/experience on our own or a typical group tour.


----------



## ValHam (Nov 5, 2015)

We also had a lovely one day tour of the area with Aziz -We did not even go shopping -We had such a lovely day -Aziz met us when we got off the ferry from Spain and made sure we got back on the ferry -fantastic


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 5, 2015)

PamMo said:


> We spent a long day wandering through Tangier and along the coast with Aziz. It was a fascinating peek into local life. We visited some of his friends' homes - stunningly contemporary Alhambra-esque structures tucked behind ancient walls lining the narrow alleys of the medina. The Atlantic beaches and boutique resorts are gorgeous. I would love to spend more time there. Aziz was a bit preoccupied with other business at the time, and was on his cellphone more than we liked, but we would do it all over again. We would never have the same access/experience on our own or a typical group tour.





ValHam said:


> We also had a lovely one day tour of the area with Aziz -We did not even go shopping -We had such a lovely day -Aziz met us when we got off the ferry from Spain and made sure we got back on the ferry -fantastic


This was our experience as well

An unforgettable day!


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 5, 2015)

There is a very good series on Netflix based in this area in the 30s, a period costume drama.  I you like Downtown Abbey it will appeal.  Its spoken in spanish with subtitles.  The Time in Between.

http://instantwatcher.com/title/80004614


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------

